# Temporizador para rounds (boxeo)



## guillegm (Nov 1, 2007)

Buenas, soy aficionado al boxeo y informaciónrmático. Tengo algo de idea de programar, había hechos mis pinitos en electrónica con el famoso 6502 y había programado autómatas cuando estudiaba. 
Dispongo de algún conocimiento, se interpretar un esquema electrónico y eléctrico. He jugado con pics y les he metido programas en hex (que ni de coña había hecho yo).

El caso es que necesito hacer un cronómetro que al apretar un pulsador cuente 3 minutos, envíe una señal a un relé, esperar 1 minuto y volver a enviar una señal a otro relé, luego repetir el ciclo ininterrupidamente hasta apretar un pulsador que pare el proceso.

Estaría bien que mientras pasa el tiempo en el reloj fueran contando los segundos que van pasando o los que faltan, da igual, así podemos dosificarnos para acabar el asalto.

No se como hacerlo, ni con que elementos, un pic, un pequeño autómata o algo más sencillo. ¿Por donde puedo comenzar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Fijate en el foro hay un proyecto en un hilo apra armar un reloj en base a la frecuencia que deja la corriente de la red.
Con esto le pones unos contadores y sale.
Creo que es algo sencillo y solido.
Un pic me parece medio exagerado pero seguro que sale tambien.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2007)

exacto. algo de electronica digital+ análoga+ un poco de concentracion y te sale. ademas podrias emplear el post del amigo zogouki: contruir reloj con cuenta regresiva. tienes 16 paginas para hcer un reloj con su respectivo rele, reset y on-off


----------

